# Hyd fluid check



## hotrodcell69 (8 mo ago)

New Mahindra 5010hst owner not new but new to me was just wondering how to check the hydraulic fluid
Thank you I'm advanced


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
I haver no idea where/how to check hyd fluid level on a Mahindra tractor. My advise is if you don't have an operators manual to consult is to acquire/read your tractors operators manual. All operators manuals that I've read contain a lot of very valuable i nformation other than checking fluid levels.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I don’t have a Mahindra but here’s a video that may help…along with a pic of guy pointing to the hyrdraulic fluid check.

not sure if it’s a plug, stick or see thru glass as the Kubota has the see thru glass.



mahindra 5010 hst hydraulic fluid check - Google Search


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Maybe the previous owner still has the manual?


----------

